# Subwoofer installs in the XTrail



## sanj101ca (Aug 4, 2006)

Hi All,

I would like to hear from other members how they installed their sub woofer in their XTrail. My ideal goal would be to have a 10 or 12 inch woofer flush to the interior in the rear....I rather not have a box....or if you have a box that doesn't takeup much love to pictures how you have it installed....also any recommendations on a relatively decent performing sub/amp combo...thats not too hard on the wallet would be most welcome!

Cheers,
Sanj


----------



## TjC (Jun 11, 2005)

mines set up where it just meets up with the tauno cover bar 
so it takes up exactly half the trunk

mind u i have 2 12s in there so


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Mine is a Concept 10" with custom fitted box...
...with Kenwood amp strapted to the rear of the back seat.


----------

